# Fire in engine compartment 745



## facedoc (Aug 11, 2003)

I just saw a 745 with the front end melted. Yes bumper, grill, engine covers, etc. Evidently the accessory fan wiring started the fire. Heard one person say this is unique and another say it has happened to many. Anyone know more about this? Was there a recall?


----------

